# Lapierre Technic 900 aufrüsten



## LapierreBiker (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

fahre ein Lapierre Technic 900 Modell 2009 kann man die hintere Federung gegen eine Rebound-Federung austauschen? Lohnt sich ein Austausch?

Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen? Wenn ja wie teuer wird so ein Austausch?


----------

